# Need a No-pull harness recommendation for my mom



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Gosh, just a short time ago someone one here made a post about a good one. Maybe they will see this thread and help you out. My moms mini schnauzer pulls and I'm always afraid he will pull my mom down (mom is 78). My mom uses a head collar. I don't like them but it seems to work for Tally.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you! Duh, not sure why I didn't just do a search in the first place  I found this thread about the Easy Walk Harness. I found them on Amazon and sent my mom the link.  I hope she gets one and tries it. Her very active dog LOVES walks but she can't take him. Hopefully this harness will allow them to both be more active.  

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/83762-easy-harness-lifesaver.html


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend just got an Easy Walk Harness for her dog... she said it was helping her dog.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

The best one I have seen is the Freedom No Pull Harness. You can use it a number of different ways & for real pullers you have a double leash system. Get both the harness & the leash.

Freedom No Pull Harness


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Searcher said:


> The best one I have seen is the Freedom No Pull Harness. You can use it a number of different ways & for real pullers you have a double leash system. Get both the harness & the leash.
> 
> Freedom No Pull Harness


I know I recently mentioned the Freedom Harness. I ordered 2. They came with a double leash so you can hook both the top D-ring on their shoulder/back area and up front at their breast bone under their neck.

I only will use the front D-ring.

Posi-dog trainers told me about them. They feel they are THE Best. The other harnesses that only hook on the back actually reinforces pulling. and I researched and read that the Freedom is better than the easy walk harness. 
I don't have pullers, but Joon gags very easily with the slightest pressure on her regular collar. I even bought a softer padded collar that is over an inch wide, to put more area on her neck..it didn't help that much. Harnesses can still hurt their trachea, and I believe that the Freedom harness goes across the chest low enough, that it won't bother Joon as much. 
We had to quit all training classes and can't get out to walk much, so I haven't gotten to use them to know if it will gag her throat.

I would suggest your mom checks out the Freedom Harness. It fits very nicely with a lot of adjustment and has velvety lining behind the elbow to prevent rubbing there. I believe it fits a dog more comfortably than any others, including the Easy Walker.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Easy Walk Harness for sure. It's like night and day between a regular collar, a regular harness and this. I tried the Gentle Leader and that was a disaster. I think it's meant for bigger dogs. I have a very active, strong mini and this works great. Try it....it's like a miracle for pulling dog!


----------

